# E2-compatible heads??



## lumafist (Mar 13, 2008)

*Hello...!*

*Anybody who knows where/how/who makes E2-compatible heads for doing mods and such...?*

*been searching and not finding.....*:duh2:

*Thanks..!*


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 13, 2008)

I think the Aleph parts fit the E series.


----------



## lumafist (Mar 13, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> I think the Aleph parts fit the E series.


 

Well, i know that...

problem is finding them.....


but i thank you dearly for the answer...!
i know i like the A19 but it`s all out....

and..

I wouldn`t know where to start either....




I`m hooked on e-bodies and Vital gear is my favorite.......


----------



## lumafist (Mar 17, 2008)

any booody................:candle:


----------



## lumafist (Mar 22, 2008)

no one.......?


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry, Haven't checked this section in a while.

Sandwich shoppie might have what you want.


----------



## lumafist (Mar 23, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> Sorry, Haven't checked this section in a while.
> 
> Sandwich shoppie might have what you want.


 

OK.

though i`m very greatfull and very happy to see them loose and about:twothumbs

it`s not the kind of money my wife is gonna let me spend......:mecry:


what I`m looking for is something cheaper and might even like in another thread, a head that is not made for it but that fits and then can be modded......


But, Gunner12 i will tell you this:

you are the only one whom answered and that is in my book 
very special..:twothumbs

so even if i dont ahve the cash for it right now, i`m even more excited to get an Aleph for it/them when possible....

Thanks..


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 24, 2008)

If you just want to get started on modding, Surefire might not be a good place to start.

A decent-good quality DX light would work to start you off. Romisen seems to be good. Most of them aren't glued and are of good quality. DX also have a bunch of parts. They just take a while to ship.


----------



## lumafist (Mar 24, 2008)

Gunner12 said:


> If you just want to get started on modding, Surefire might not be a good place to start.


 

*The head is actually ment to be fitted to my vital-gear FB2 body or the TNC/AA body I`m expecting anyday now.*...:naughty:

so the head i`m looking for is hopefully going to be filled with either a CREE or another led that i allready posses,
that is why i need just about any head that fits...

I saw in another thread that somebody fitted a Fenix L1 head on a E2 body wich sounds interesting aswell.

It ought to be a looker..


And thanks again Gunner..:thumbsup:


----------



## darkzero (Mar 24, 2008)

How about TnC heads?


----------



## lumafist (Mar 24, 2008)

darkzero said:


> How about TnC heads?


 
Thanks!

correct me if this is wrong:
I need a adapter for this head to be used aswell...?
and the cost is also an issue due to that I`m still learning about modding..


----------



## lumafist (Mar 27, 2008)

still wondering......:candle:

somebody on CPF that makes these parts.............??


please help me out...


----------



## lumafist (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Raoul_Duke (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you have a Vital Gear F2 head?

That may be a good place to start as they accept p60 sizes modules...and fit the FB2..essentially making the F2

you could get a cheap p60 cree module and just update the emitter.

Whats your favorite VG body?


----------



## lumafist (Apr 5, 2008)

Raoul_Duke said:


> Do you have a Vital Gear F2 head?
> 
> That may be a good place to start as they accept p60 sizes modules...and fit the FB2..essentially making the F2
> 
> ...


 
As to keep the light slim i did not get the F2 head,
I want to the head to "slip" into my pocket with ease....:thumbsup:

The FB2 is my fav for sure...:twothumbs

I got my TNC body wich eats a 14500 batt. so now i`m looking for a suitable head for that one aswell...
I saw in another thread that som Fenix heads fit the E-series but have not got a Fenix light to test it with.....

Thanks !


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Apr 5, 2008)

lumafist said:


> As to keep the light slim I did not get the F2 head,
> I want to the head to "slip" into my pocket with ease....:thumbsup:
> 
> The FB2 is my fav for sure...:twothumbs
> ...



Know what you mean on the FB2 


Its sweet, especially for pocket carry, but most comfortable in the hand is the balrog body with E2D head and E2D tailcap..( Think E2D with no clip, and cylindrical body.)

I also love the E2D heads, as well as the VG bodies.

I have a FiveMega TL3 incan kit in one E2D head with the balrog, 2 cell body and E2D tailcap, and a one E2D head on a FB2 and one of Koala's "E-MT F2's" inside ( shown in the link below.)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2311059

Both different but Very cool, love the E-series form factor.

Both are below ( only one E2D head shown) in the photo with a few other bigger bits and bobs





The F2 ( black head) mostly sits in the draw at the minute...I'll have to think of something to do with that. but there realy is not much difference in size in the pocket, between that and the E2D head.


----------



## lumafist (Apr 5, 2008)

very nice indeed.....:thumbsup:

the koala/yclo puts out how many lumens...?


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Apr 5, 2008)

Very tough one to call.

I have the F2 running on 2 x RCR123's...its the brighter version..when fully charged it is bright..huge bright spill... due to the shallow E2e/D reflector, but still with a noteable hotspot. very usefull for EDC usage,...lets you see the big ( close up ) picture without panning around.

I'd roughly guestimate a good 70 + ( surefire syle rated ) Lumens...Maybee more...for an hour +...Happy days 
but its hard to rate against the TL3 lamp in the E2D at the beam shape is different as is the colour temp. But as its so white the F2 looks as hot, but outside the TL3 throws more and shows more colours but seems yellower and thus appears dimmish in the spill...if that makes sence.

TL3 Five mega socket for outside short lightweight EDC...koala/yclo F2 for runtime, and close up work

The other big mags in the picture are 4000 ++++???? Loads of lumens :devil:...but they don't fit in your pocket ( exept the 2D ) but that only runs for 8 minutes. :duh2:


----------



## lumafist (Apr 6, 2008)

Raoul_Duke said:


> Very tough one to call.
> 
> I have the F2 running on 2 x RCR123's...its the brighter version..when fully charged it is bright..huge bright spill... due to the shallow E2e/D reflector, but still with a noteable hotspot. very usefull for EDC usage,...lets you see the big ( close up ) picture without panning around.
> 
> ...


 
Happy days...:twothumbs


back on topic.....


----------



## houtex (Apr 6, 2008)

I would like to know also. I have 2 VG1's waiting for something. I have 1 with an Aleph A19 head,damn bright but it cost some $$. it was worth it but I just want something different for the others and hopefully not as expensive.


----------



## lumafist (Apr 7, 2008)

houtex said:


> I would like to know also. I have 2 VG1's waiting for something. I have 1 with an Aleph A19 head,damn bright but it cost some $$. it was worth it but I just want something different for the others and hopefully not as expensive.


 
*very nice...!*

*but i see 2 Alephs in that pic...*
*if you send me one you won`t have to edit you`r post.............:wave:*


----------



## lumafist (Apr 10, 2008)

*One last bump in this thread before i give up...................*


----------



## houtex (Apr 10, 2008)

I just received an OptcsHQ E series CREE Q5 head. Dang bright,finish is ok,it had a couple of nicks in it. It'll work and looks good on my Vital Gear FB2. I'm gonna order another one for my FB1.
Bugout gear is soon to be releasing an e series head. Don't give up hope.


----------



## lumafist (Apr 11, 2008)

houtex said:


> I just received an OptcsHQ E series CREE Q5 head. Dang bright,finish is ok,it had a couple of nicks in it. It'll work and looks good on my Vital Gear FB2. I'm gonna order another one for my FB1.
> Bugout gear is soon to be releasing an e series head. Don't give up hope.


 

sounds cool....!
how is the fitting to VG...?
any pics on that?

Where is the info from BOG to be found..?


Thanks again bro....!


----------



## houtex (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't have pics as my camera is kinda messed up right now. The info about the new bugout head can be found ont there site.Here's a couple of links for ya. Opticshq head https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/187582
Bugout gear e head http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=175687


----------



## lumafist (Apr 11, 2008)

houtex said:


> Bugout gear e head http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=175687


 
freaky workcomputer will not show pics.............:scowl:


----------



## houtex (Apr 11, 2008)

no pics as of yet.....


----------



## lumafist (Apr 11, 2008)

houtex said:


> no pics as of yet.....


 
That explains it....

i just finished reading the thread and can not for the world find any clues to it actually being for the e-series...?


----------



## houtex (Apr 11, 2008)

If you go to Bugoutgear's website, Upcoming exclusives E series CREE head is listed I believe on their front page.


----------



## lumafist (Apr 11, 2008)

houtex said:


> If you go to Bugoutgear's website, Upcoming exclusives E series CREE head is listed I believe on their front page.


 
At the moment i feel rather thick.......

I could have at least gone there......


----------



## openbolt1 (Apr 16, 2008)

houtex,

I like what you have shown here! I too am switching over to the SF E series lights. Can you fill me in on the heads you have pictured?

Also. I am capable of drilling & tapping the bodies, so what clips are you using here? I too prefer the bezel down carry.

Thanks!

openbolt1



houtex said:


> I would like to know also. I have 2 VG1's waiting for something. I have 1 with an Aleph A19 head,damn bright but it cost some $$. it was worth it but I just want something different for the others and hopefully not as expensive.


----------



## lumafist (Apr 16, 2008)

openbolt1 said:


> houtex,
> 
> I like what you have shown here! I too am switching over to the SF E series lights. Can you fill me in on the heads you have pictured?
> 
> ...


 
If I may:

The Aleph-series is sold by "The Sandwich Shoppe" 
(see customs and modders section)

The bodies you see are Vital-Gear bodies FB1 and FB2 are available if you do a search..
These bodies are my favorite and fit the E-series perfectly...
The clips are attached to the bodies with two screws and are perfect for having your light in frontpocket.....

hopr that helps you out otherwise shoot a pm or ask in thread....


----------



## houtex (Apr 17, 2008)

lumafist said:


> If I may:
> 
> The Aleph-series is sold by "The Sandwich Shoppe"
> (see customs and modders section)
> ...


 You are correct:thumbsup:


----------



## lumafist (Apr 18, 2008)

Well,
waiting for a milkyspit (thanks thom!!) meenwhile i just modded a KL1 with a blasting CREE......

In fact my first build...:naughty:


----------



## houtex (Apr 18, 2008)

Please give me DETAILS!! I have a CREE KX1 that is well ...boring..too low. I'm thinking of getting a KL1 to mod for my other VG FB1 body.


----------



## lumafist (Apr 18, 2008)

houtex said:


> Please give me DETAILS!! I have a CREE KX1 that is well ...boring..too low. I'm thinking of getting a KL1 to mod for my other VG FB1 body.


 
I started stripping and taking apart the head, (several threads on this) was first thinking of using the original board but IMHO it was to dim so stripped it again and tried direct driving it.

It worked out fine as it turns out..

if i where you and know how to take the head apart i would go for it!!
just be carefull with the last parts in the bottom, they are very fragile...

The CREE in my light now sits on a small 14mm board and runs DD right through and down all the way..
This is selfcentered via the IMS17 that rests just under the lens..


----------



## lumafist (Apr 19, 2008)

houtex said:


> Please give me DETAILS!! I have a CREE KX1 that is well ...boring..too low. I'm thinking of getting a KL1 to mod for my other VG FB1 body.


 
Started yet....? 

:nana:


----------



## houtex (Apr 19, 2008)

No ... I suck at those things. If it is small and electronic I'll break it. Too bad cause I have alot of ideas. I'm gonna try to get ahold of Milky again next week when my other parts arrive. I didn't have any luck last time.


----------



## lumafist (Apr 20, 2008)

is it a old KL1 you have...?
then it is real easy...


----------

